# best humidifier for nursery



## logansmom109 (Aug 26, 2008)

I had one before and it got mold in it within a couple of weeks, and I was cleaning it too!
Does anyone know of a good one that is easy to clean and may prevent mold production?
Thanks!


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Make sure it's a WARM mist humidifier. Not cool. That is what Dr. Sears recommends in The Baby Book. They are more expensive but worth it! IMO


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Why not get a vaporizer? The water is actually boiled so there are no germs but you do need to make sure to keep baby away from it.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

and just keep an eye out for mold growing in the room it is in...i ran one while my daughter had whooping cough and my entire back wall, mattress and bedframe got moldy. granted it was the rainy season here (and it was a tiny bedroom), but i don't think i will use one again....


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree about the warm mist/vaporizer vs. cool mist/ultrasonic. The EPA has a run down on the differences: http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/humidif.html ... opinions differ but all things considered I much prefer the warm.

Vaporizers are incredibly simple devices, so the best one is really the one that's easiest to clean, IMO, and possibly the one with a big tank if you're running it on high all the time or something. I look at each one in the store and try to find one with a fill-hole in the tank that's big enough to fit my hand in to scrub it out.

If mold is growing, you may not need a humidifier...do you know the relative humidity in the room where you're using it? I'd get a meter (probably Home Depot or Lowes would have one) to check it...you want it between 40% and 60%. 60%'s a little high, but in the winter I'll push it up that high, generally speaking 50%'s good to shoot for.

That and regular cleaning should keep you mold free.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

The Allergist my son sees doesn't recommend one at all.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruffian* 
I agree about the warm mist/vaporizer vs. cool mist/ultrasonic. The EPA has a run down on the differences:
If mold is growing, you may not ne...[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
That's a brilliant point!


----------

